# Is it really possible to darken your water?



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

I heard there is something called amazon black or amazon dark that can darken your water for light sensitive fish. Is this true, and if so, where can I find any of this. Local fish stores I've called have no idea what I'm looking for.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

yes its called blackwater extract and can be bought here, or you could ask your LFS again now that you knw what its called.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

drift wood from stores will darken the water as well may not as much but it looks pretty good


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

yes is possible!..but i'm not a fan of a dark water...I like my piranha tank crytal clear.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

There are several ways to "Darken" your water into an amber color.
The Amazon and it's tributaries are *far* from being crystal clear.
Rotting logs, leaves and such all contribute to the tannins in the water.

My favorite way to simulate this in the aquarium is through the use of peat pellets.
They can go into the media trays of HOB filters such as the Emperor 400 or you can take and cut the legs of nylon pantyhose into 10" lengths and fill them loosely with pellets and tie both ends and submerse these into filters.

The result is not only a "Tea" coloration, but also a softening to the water and a lowered pH.
All of which are present in the piranhas natural environment.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

where could we get ahold of stuff like that p-dude?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

At the lfs, Icedude


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

as stated!


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

The brownish tint or darker coloration comes from tannins.
True, a lot of tannins is dissolved from a new driftwood.
And true, you can also buy peat extract (blackwater extract), that also contains tannins, just like peat granules or tablets.

Tannins (humic acids) will lower the alkalinity (KH) of the water and thus also pH is slightly lowered.

Harry


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> The brownish tint or darker coloration comes from tannins.
> True, a lot of tannins is dissolved from a new driftwood.
> And true, you can also buy peat extract (blackwater extract), that also contains tannins, just like peat granules or tablets.
> 
> ...


and none of those tannins will ruin the water? just drop the ph a bit right?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Correct, tannins are harmless. There is always a risk of it buffering the pH a bit, but sometimes it won't even affect it.

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

So ... peat pellets? Like what you use for planting stuff? Or is there a special aquarium type of peat pellet? Also, if that is what your talking, I have a canister filter that has media holders, can I place it in there with them? What is the best \ safest results with these?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, actually the tannins will simulate the natural aspects of the piranhas' rivers.


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

I know you probably meant yeah, but any peat tablets will do? I can just get the ones in the plant department? Or yeah just put them in the canister filter? I just don't want to go get them and put them in and have my fish get sick or something. So to clarify, any peat tablets, or do they have to be specifically for fish tanks. I plan on putting a peat tablet in some nylon and into my canister filter, whenever I figure out which ones I can put in there.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

RohmOwner17928 said:


> I know you probably meant yeah, but any peat tablets will do? I can just get the ones in the plant department? Or yeah just put them in the canister filter? I just don't want to go get them and put them in and have my fish get sick or something. So to clarify, any peat tablets, or do they have to be specifically for fish tanks. I plan on putting a peat tablet in some nylon and into my canister filter, whenever I figure out which ones I can put in there.


i would get them for a fish tank,and they could go into the filter,but put them in a stocking. kind of funny they sell them without the sock. i guess they make more money of ya that way


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've given exactly what you're asking quite a bit of thought.
I've gone to the gardening department and inquired about their bags of peat.... because they are much cheaper than boxes of peat pellets.

I couldn't get a straight answer as to if the bagged plant peat had any fertilizers in it or not!
I decided that it wasn't worth the risk, so I decided to go for the pellets... they're sterilized.... and made for aquarium use.

I'd imagine there is a lot of protozoan spores in the bagged stuff.
Plus, it's messy.
The pellets stay together.

Just my two cents.


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

Okay, I understand what you mean, you use the actual amazon peats for aquariums. I would only use the peat pellets anyways. I wouldnt use loose peat. I meant the peat pellets in the gardening sections. But I understand what you meant now.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

RohmOwner17928 said:


> Okay, I understand what you mean, you use the actual amazon peats for aquariums. I would only use the peat pellets anyways. I wouldnt use loose peat. I meant the peat pellets in the gardening sections. But I understand what you meant now.


Hmmm, I've never seen peat pellets in the gardening section before.
Are they a hell of a lot cheaper?


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

For the plain ones, yes, check lowes, menards, or any place with gardening sections. A lot of places don't have that stuff out yet, its too early, menards or lowes are your best bet. There isn't any fertilizers in most, and if they do, it always says its fortified with fertilizers, etc. I saw the amazon peats online, 14.99 for a small package is way too much.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'd just be totally sure that there are no ingredients other than peat.
Perhaps you could call the manufacturer and speak with them... ask different people in the company, don't accept just one answer or certainly not the answer from the receptionist.


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

Okay, I put 5 peats into the filter, I've had them in there for roughly almost 12 hrs. I have a 55g tank and it is still pretty much clear, it dos have the SLIGHTEST of tinges, but almost unnoticable, basically, if it wasn't my tank I'd assume it was clear water. Should I put more in, or should I just wait longer? The peats I have raise up to 1 1/2 in to 2 in and are about 1 1/2 in in diameter. I took some before photos (and the first photos of my fish and aquarium), and just a minute or two ago, I took some after photos. Also, I took some of my P, so I will post those up also!! But the main question is, should I put more in or wait longer, I use a fluval canister filter that is rated for up to 90g tanks. So I know the water is filtering throughout the tank. I know that the water wont be a drastic change, but I know it should have a more noticable affect than what it is now.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It takes a couple days for the pellets to permeate with water and start "Doing their thing."


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes, today it really seemed to turn amber. To the point where it does block out a considerable ammount of light. It also seems like my piranha is slightly more active now also, I assume it is because the water conditions are better. I always thought having crystal clear water was what you wanted, and then you would know your water is clean and good for a fish, but now, I would have to say it makes it more in tune to what the piranha wants \ needs.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

RohmOwner17928 said:


> I heard there is something called amazon black or amazon dark that can darken your water for light sensitive fish. Is this true, and if so, where can I find any of this. Local fish stores I've called have no idea what I'm looking for.


go and find some peat pebbles.......last long and just stick it in a filter to work!!!

ops i was late on this post.........but it can take up to 4 days for it to work


----------

